# AB Biller question



## LaFireMedic (Jul 4, 2008)

Hey guys ive been lurking around here for a while but this is my first post. I have a 48" Biller and was wondering if it is possable to put the safety from the right side of the gun to the left side of the gun. Im stuck here at the firehouse today and its sooooo slow. So im looking to kill some time.:usaflag


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Yes. I am not sure of the exact process, but MBT says you can. I know the pin that holds the safety knob goes all the way thru the gun.

If you are mechanically inclined, those trigger housing mechanisms are very simple. If not, take it ot your local dive shop. Good luck!

And welcome!


----------



## flyingfishr (Oct 3, 2007)

Hey Medic, I have the same gun and had the same question. I brought it up to MBT and they showed me how to do it (not as easy as it would seem) then they asked why I'd want it on the other side, being I'm a right handed shooter. I thought this odd...so I could flip it with my thumb, right? Problem is, Biller safety's lie farther forward than say a JBL, making the simple flick of your thumb to go from safe to fire not so simple. In the end I decided to keep it factory and just learned to shoot it that way and have had no problems with it. If you are set on switching it though, like Clay said, the guys at MBT will show you the way.


----------



## LaFireMedic (Jul 4, 2008)

Thanks for the input guys I just figured it would be easier that way since im right handed. Ill just get use it a few more times and see. Ill be down that way on the 3rd going spearing. Ill decide after a few more dives.


----------



## Lockout (Dec 27, 2007)

ive changed mine back and forth three times. My indecisive ass cant decide what side I like it on. Its easy. Just tear into it and you will figure it out.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

You know...you can always extend that safety too! 

One easy way would be to take a small piece of metal rod, and hold it with pliers, get it hot,and push it into the plastic knob, so you have a "lever" sticking out a littlemotre that you can reach with your thumb.


----------



## Chubbs103 (Oct 8, 2007)

There is a little spring clip on the end once removed will allow everything to be removed. Just pay attention tohow it goes back together and you will be fine. I swapped mine (actually my wife's) so that the safety would be under my thumb like an M-16. Unfortunately, as mentioned in a previous post, it does not rotate the correct direction for intuitive use on that side.

P.S.

If you send that little clip flying across the garage and can't find it, the good folks at AB Biller will send you a little baggie of them for free.


----------

